# Claiming citizenship through blood



## ksjazzguitar

Hey,

One of the paths that the wife and I have been considering to get over to Europe is to use the _jure sanguinis_. Her great-grandfather was Italian. We know that this can be done because her uncle did this years ago. (Unfortunately, it seems that we will have to retrace the same steps.)

Assuming that we do the Herculean task of getting all the paper work and turn it in, then what?

My understanding is that she will get an Italian passport? She will not have to reside in Italy and wait?

As her spouse, I can get a visa to Italy. Does that mean that we would have to live in Italy for a time? Or could we live in another EU country - is that fact that she has an EU passport enough? If I have the right to stay in Italy, will that transfer to other EU countries?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## Bevdeforges

Assuming she can claim Italian nationality, you will then fall under the Italian immigration law regarding what it takes to get a spouse visa. Best place to find out about that is on the website for the Italian Consulate in the US.

It's a good sign that her uncle was able to claim the Italian nationality, but don't forget that your wife is now one generation further removed from the great grandfather, so that could be a problem. Again, the Italian Consulate should be able to give you information on the requirements and the process.

As far as living in Italy or elsewhere in the EU, it's a little tricky. If you want to live in Italy, you have to get a spouse visa according to whatever the rules for that are for Italy. If you want to live elsewhere in the EU, your wife needs to be resident in the country "exercising her EU rights" (which basically means she needs a place to live and some means of support, normally a job) at which point you would then qualify for whatever procedure the country has for granting a residence permit to the non-EU spouse. It varies by quite a bit from country to country.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa

ksjazzguitar said:


> Hey,
> 
> One of the paths that the wife and I have been considering to get over to Europe is to use the _jure sanguinis_. Her great-grandfather was Italian. We know that this can be done because her uncle did this years ago. (Unfortunately, it seems that we will have to retrace the same steps.)
> 
> Assuming that we do the Herculean task of getting all the paper work and turn it in, then what?


The fact her uncle was successful in claiming Italian citizenship doesn't mean your wife will. The crucial part is: can her parents (either of them) claim Italian citizenship by filiation. While the fact that one of her parents' brother (it has to be a blood line, not through marriage) was able to claim citizenship is a good sign, but not conclusive. So before you start the big task of getting documentation for her ancestors, first find out if one of her parents can claim Italian nationality.


----------



## ksjazzguitar

Hey,

Yes, I understand your caveats.

New info. (Due to a misunderstanding of how English and Spanish use the word "uncle") it turns out that the person who did this before what not what we gringos would call an "uncle" but what we would call "first cousin once removed." So, it isn't that he is my wife's mother's brother, but wife's grand-mother's nephew. But the point is that they do share the same great-grandfather. He was an Italian that moved to Peru (I think that many did after WWI.) It seems that he never renounced his citizenship (supported by the fact that her "uncle" was able to do this), meeting another condition of the jure sanguinis. My wife's mother was actually at one point encouraged to apply for an Italian passport but declined - something for which her children never forgave her.

I understand that there is a lot of paperwork ahead of us and digging up old records. But my wife and I really want to move to Europe and this seems like the best bet to do it legally and safely.

It's ironic - he "uncle" actually technically does not have a true blood line back to the Italian - he was born the his mothers first husband (a Peruvian) but took the Italian father's last name. I guess the Italian embassy didn't read the birth certificate too closely!

Peace,
Kevin


----------



## amyng

I'm thinking of claiming my citizenship through my parents and become an italian citizen so my kids will have the option one day and I eventually hope to retire in italy.


----------



## christinedelrosso

Kevin, 

I got my dual citizenship... born in US (US/Italy). It took me over 10 years becsue I did not have help, the US wants to limit dual citizenship after 9/11 and the Consulate did nto tell me everything I needed, why or how to get it! I have now been living here for over a year. I can help you with everything every step of the way. I have helped others and it was a lot smoother for them having someone who knew. 

/SNIP/

Right up front I will tell you...it is not a easy process and you will get frustrated but it is worth it. You have to get original doc's with a seal form the US and Italy and get them translated. BE PATIENT!!!!! 

To start with blood means nothing you have to prove with marriage and birth records from italy and the US. 

You have to start with your wife's grandfather or great grand father. Do you know if when he came to the US did he became a citizen? Do you have Naturalization papers for him? If yes... STOP you will not be able to get your dual citizenship. This is easy to find out if you do not know. You will need his name, DOB anything you can find about him. ..Wife, Children, City of Birth, what year he came to the US where he entered etc. 

I would be happy to assit you. I had to make several trips here to get doc's. Contacting them by email or phone is a waste of time. They will NEVER never respond, they will nor speak English and there is no customer service, is not the italian way. And do not pay someone for their services...it is a rip off!!!

If your wife can get her dual citizenship you just have to prove you are married and you apply after her papers are in order. It is not a big deal just more doc's. 

Email me or skype. Do not worry, I am not going to charge you anything. I am just an American with a lot of passion about who I am and helping others. It is always great to have more American here! 

Have you ever been to Italy? do you have family here that you know of? Where, what region was your wife's family from.

Sincerely, Christine

Second Use h


ksjazzguitar said:


> Hey,
> 
> One of the paths that the wife and I have been considering to get over to Europe is to use the _jure sanguinis_. Her great-grandfather was Italian. We know that this can be done because her uncle did this years ago. (Unfortunately, it seems that we will have to retrace the same steps.)
> 
> Assuming that we do the Herculean task of getting all the paper work and turn it in, then what?
> 
> My understanding is that she will get an Italian passport? She will not have to reside in Italy and wait?
> 
> As her spouse, I can get a visa to Italy. Does that mean that we would have to live in Italy for a time? Or could we live in another EU country - is that fact that she has an EU passport enough? If I have the right to stay in Italy, will that transfer to other EU countries?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kevin


----------



## Gina Rubattino

*Only if parent or grandparent is Ital citz, not naturalized*

Kevin,

Speaking specifically to the citizenship claim, the law applies to grandchildren, and children of an Italian. It is only possible if you can document this claim, and I am afraid if it was a "great grandparent" then if you have a living parent, they would need to claim citizenship, and you can follow that after their process is complete. Thinking about cousins, uncles etc does nothing to further your claim, and you must document in your own immediate family line. It goes...grandparent to grandchild, but no further. The great grandparent can be the starting point for your own parent, then it's you.

You need to start collecting all original documents (or watermark copies from county clerk in your state) and then have them certified by an apostile in your state office. The actual documents must be provided to the state, a fee paid per certificate, then they issue a companion doc which certifies your already "original certificate" is actually valid.

Which docs? 
Birth, marriage, death certs for all parties, going back to your Italian born relative in your own blood line, then accompanying apostile. You can start this subito whilst you seek out your local Italian Consulate who can advise you further, and confirm that no Italian relative in your claim ever became a naturalized citz of the US. The Consulate may require you have all documentation before meeting with you to review your claim.

So start organizing your documents, and consult a parent or grandparent if still living to see if they would be interested in dual citizenship. A great grandparent is one generation too much...and you will need this sheaf of documents anyway. 

This takes an incredible amount of time. Also, with the wave of north African immigrants coming into Italia (52,000 since Jan) the immigration and citizenship process is overwhelmed.

And my last advice regarding your claim and required documents...
Patience.

It is the strength you must rely on going through this long process, and most defiantly required on a daily basis if you choose to live here. 

best of luck...and patience!

-Gina


----------



## christinedelrosso

amyng said:


> I'm thinking of claiming my citizenship through my parents and become an italian citizen so my kids will have the option one day and I eventually hope to retire in italy.


If anyone needs help getting their dual citizenship with Italy let me know and I can help with every step. I have done it and it is not easy. I hear a lot of things from a lot of people and have seen and heard a lot of tears. 

First question, did your "Grandfather" or "Father" come to the states and become "Naturalized", an American citizen . If YES, you will NEVER get your dual citizenship.

If no, you will need letter from US Immigration, " Letter of Non Existence", stating they never became a citizen. NOTHING can be done without this. 
Christine Del Rosso


----------



## knjnola

*Naturalized= No dual citizenship??*



christinedelrosso said:


> If anyone needs help getting their dual citizenship with Italy let me know and I can help with every step. I have done it and it is not easy. I hear a lot of things from a lot of people and have seen and heard a lot of tears.
> 
> First question, did your "Grandfather" or "Father" come to the states and become "Naturalized", an American citizen . If YES, you will NEVER get your dual citizenship.
> 
> If no, you will need letter from US Immigration, " Letter of Non Existence", stating they never became a citizen. NOTHING can be done without this.
> Christine Del Rosso




Why do you say that if an ancestor was naturalized then you will never get dual citizenship? I was under the impression that as long as the linage fell within certain time frame I.E. I am applying for dual citizenship because my great-grandfather who was born in Italy naturalized in 1923. My paternal grandmother was born in 1922, therefore she had power to pass it to her child born after 1948. My father was born in 1955. This would make me eligible.


----------



## ksjazzguitar

Gina Rubattino said:


> ...and I am afraid if it was a "great grandparent" then if you have a living parent, they would need to claim citizenship, and you can follow that after their process is complete....


I can find no mention of it only being applicable to children and grandchildren. Actually, the info sheet (Consolato Generale d'Italia a San Francisco, Cittadinanza) on the web site of the Italian Consulate here specifically mentions great-grandchildren:



> 5)	Your paternal or maternal grandfather or grandmother was born in the United States, your paternal or maternal great grandfather was born in Italy and was an Italian citizen at the time of your paternal or maternal grandfather’s or grandmother’s birth, neither you nor your father/mother nor your grandfather/grandmother ever renounced your right to Italian citizenship.


I don't see or think that the people in that line have to have claimed their Italian citizenship. My understanding is that as far as the Italian government, they have always been Italian citizens, just that it hasn't been documented. The purpose of the JS process is just to show that you can trace your line back to the original Italian citizen. You are simply proving that everyone in that line was _entitled_ to claim their citizenship, that that they actually claimed it. The JS is passed on regardless of whether or not it has been claimed or whether or not they even realize they have it.

If I am mistaken, can someone please point me to where this is documented?



I actually was trying to avoid getting into a big JS discussion but was trying to get some other questions answered. But since it was brought up, let me get the facts straight. My wife's great-grandfather was born in Italy. He moved to Peru (but never became a Peruvian citizen) and married a Peruvian woman and had my wife's grandfather. He got married and begat my wife's mother, who had my wife. All of this was in Peru. A few years ago, my wife became a US citizen which means that she lost here Peruvian citizenship but since it was after the 1992 law, it shouldn't affect her claim to Italian citizenship.

All of this is documentable and everyone falls within the time limits. No one ever renounced their Italian citizenship or claim to it. My wife even has a great-uncle (brother of the grandmother) who successfully claimed his Italian passport.

If any of my information is incorrect, please let me know. But please provide a source if you can - I've been bombarded with conflicting information.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## Gina Rubattino

*Documentation*

[

I actually was trying to avoid getting into a big JS discussion but was trying to get some other questions answered. What are the other questions you need answered? I thought you were exploring the JS codice?


All of this is documentable and everyone falls within the time limits. No one ever renounced their Italian citizenship or claim to it. My wife even has a great-uncle (brother of the grandmother) who successfully claimed his Italian passport.That's great, but the interesting thing about your claim being documentable, is the documents....you have to have them!

Christine was right in saying that many trips were made to collect said materials and documentation. I made 3 trips, and am 8 years in to the process. If it were not for my amazing mother who is the family historian, I would be nowhere. She had a typo on my grandfathers birth cert corrected, and notarized by the state. She located a marriage record said to be destroyed in a fire 80 years ago in another state! Something as minor as this typo or a fire could have ended my claim. 

I will tell you that you must have certified copies of the birth record from the Italian ggfather and those must be requested "in person" at the window in the local Comune office in the paese where he was born. if you don't have this...buy a plane ticket. This is your starting point. 

The Peruvian element makes things murky in my opinion, and I am supposing that you have those documents from your wife's own US citz process, but you need originals, and they must be notarized in Peru or by a Peruvian consulate. The Italian govt is strict about the authentication of documents, AND the state apostile, and then as Christine mentioned, the entire exhibit must be translated. how much do you know 
about Peruvian immigration law? Because this factors strongly in your process, and the reliance on the maternal Peruvian born blood line. The consulates page which you provided speaks to rules between the US and Italy. 

I am new here on the forum, and I wish I had discovered this sort of information before I started my process.

So, my kindest advice is to encourage you to start collecting documents, see what is realistic. Naturally at one point, I said something similar, about being able to validate my claim. And once you can validate the claim, good luck in assuming the SF based consulate will "process" your claim. I was told directly by them years ago...and before the immigration crisis here...that they choose to process files when they like, there is no time table, and there is not a mandate that they must green light you simply because you have a complete file. And never, never use the word "entitled" to them, it will only put you at the bottom of the pile! And that is what it is, politics. And you cannot influence if you are at the top, or bottom of said pile.

Last, really consider politics in general. This is off topic, but I see you are from SF, and as a former resident of the City, yet conservative, I will say that my latte liberal pals would be aghast at the politics in Italy. The press you read in the US speaks to PM Berlusconi's high jinks, sensational as they may be. But the real problem here is communism, for it still exists. No "freedom of information act" here but instead a big brother culture that is not advertised. When you see a hammer and sickle on election posters, then you'll know. I am not bothered by it, but passionate political types are, and those who are raising children here, especially from the great state of California. 

Do ask Christine for help, she is kind to offer it. And having documents, verses can be documented are two concepts. Prove the first.

Best of luck, Gina



Regards,
Kevin[/QUOTE]


----------



## christinedelrosso

Kevin, thanks for your kind words and support. 

I have been watching these conversations go back and forth. I stay out of it on purpose. My time is valuable and I want to help people. I deal with black and white legal facts only. 

Kevin...I am a liberal born in the Bayarea and a Berkeley flower child of the 60's. lol Italy is corrupt and bureaucracy is a dismal nightmare! YOu are so right!!!!!


Like I said it took me 10 years to get my dual citizenship. Several trips here for documents. Family here are Italian they will not help you. I had to get my US congressman involved to fight the US. Save yourself anymore frustration and tears. 

Having another "California Girl" here would be fantastic and provide stimulating friendship and conversations with Kevin! lol, lol, lol 
/SNIP/
Ciao, 
Christine 





Gina Rubattino said:


> [
> 
> I actually was trying to avoid getting into a big JS discussion but was trying to get some other questions answered.
> 
> What are the other questions you need answered? I thought you were exploring the JS codice?
> 
> 
> All of this is documentable and everyone falls within the time limits. No one ever renounced their Italian citizenship or claim to it. My wife even has a great-uncle (brother of the grandmother) who successfully claimed his Italian passport.
> 
> That's great, but the interesting thing about your claim being documentable, is the documents....you have to have them!
> 
> Christine was right in saying that many trips were made to collect said materials and documentation. I made 3 trips, and am 8 years in to the process. If it were not for my amazing mother who is the family historian, I would be nowhere. She had a typo on my grandfathers birth cert corrected, and notarized by the state. She located a marriage record said to be destroyed in a fire 80 years ago in another state! Something as minor as this typo or a fire could have ended my claim.
> 
> I will tell you that you must have certified copies of the birth record from the Italian ggfather and those must be requested "in person" at the window in the local Comune office in the paese where he was born. if you don't have this...buy a plane ticket. This is your starting point.
> 
> The Peruvian element makes things murky in my opinion, and I am supposing that you have those documents from your wife's own US citz process, but you need originals, and they must be notarized in Peru or by a Peruvian consulate. The Italian govt is strict about the authentication of documents, AND the state apostile, and then as Christine mentioned, the entire exhibit must be translated. how much do you know
> about Peruvian immigration law? Because this factors strongly in your process, and the reliance on the maternal Peruvian born blood line. The consulates page which you provided speaks to rules between the US and Italy.
> 
> I am new here on the forum, and I wish I had discovered this sort of information before I started my process.
> 
> So, my kindest advice is to encourage you to start collecting documents, see what is realistic. Naturally at one point, I said something similar, about being able to validate my claim. And once you can validate the claim, good luck in assuming the SF based consulate will "process" your claim. I was told directly by them years ago...and before the immigration crisis here...that they choose to process files when they like, there is no time table, and there is not a mandate that they must green light you simply because you have a complete file. And never, never use the word "entitled" to them, it will only put you at the bottom of the pile! And that is what it is, politics. And you cannot influence if you are at the top, or bottom of said pile.
> 
> Last, really consider politics in general. This is off topic, but I see you are from SF, and as a former resident of the City, yet conservative, I will say that my latte liberal pals would be aghast at the politics in Italy. The press you read in the US speaks to PM Berlusconi's high jinks, sensational as they may be. But the real problem here is communism, for it still exists. No "freedom of information act" here but instead a big brother culture that is not advertised. When you see a hammer and sickle on election posters, then you'll know. I am not bothered by it, but passionate political types are, and those who are raising children here, especially from the great state of California.
> 
> Do ask Christine for help, she is kind to offer it. And having documents, verses can be documented are two concepts. Prove the first.
> 
> Best of luck, Gina
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Kevin


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gina Rubattino

Christine, clearly I have no idea what I am doing attempting to use quotes and follow a thread, but I am the one who actually wrote that tome about documents, complimented you, and dared to mention politics! I was attemting to comment on Kevin's reply to my post. Poorly. I just need to learn a few things here about posting to BBS, so appreciate your patience! And we are two bay area gals who have put 8+ years toward the effort, navigating bureaucracy to I hope to speak wih you! I am in Nervi, Genoa, btw.

A presto, gina


----------



## christinedelrosso

Gina, I am new to this site too and it is all confusing for all of us. I am not a fan of how this site works but I am grateful for the effort of it all and all I can do is try to use it...hopefully successfully. We all talk to a lot of people hard to keep it all straight. We are among friends here though. Well I feel like that and really want to make lasting friendships in my new country and help each other. I feel like we are a sub-culture here, it is all difficult but very rewarding. 

We should plan to meet sometime. I love house guests or anywhere in Italy's borders. I am always going somewhere. 

I have many hurdles still to get over here but I am taking them as best I can. Drivers License is next, but I can not get it in Italian. Tried England may have to go to Germany next. Gotta love it here right! 

Sincerely, Christine 







Gina Rubattino said:


> Christine, clearly I have no idea what I am doing attempting to use quotes and follow a thread, but I am the one who actually wrote that tome about documents, complimented you, and dared to mention politics! I was attemting to comment on Kevin's reply to my post. Poorly. I just need to learn a few things here about posting to BBS, so appreciate your patience! And we are two bay area gals who have put 8+ years toward the effort, navigating bureaucracy to I hope to speak wih you! I am in Nervi, Genoa, btw.
> 
> A presto, gina


----------



## Gina Rubattino

Christine,
I will surely sort out the tech confusion on my end- scripting, HTML, a dodgy iPad 1 , ect. Just hope that Kevin is not too confused! I cannot edit my post until I've made 5+ so apologies for not being able to pm you, and posting this dialog! 

After acclimating to "living" a new culture, the language learning curve, and imbedding myself in order to learn the unwritten rules, watched and listened, I eventually became a part of my community. Contributing even.

That's the goal, right? But I learned something valuable, and that is the importance of support and connections within the American community right here, in our new backyard. In the last years I really could have used a support system who understood the challenges associated with navigating the red tape in Italia, specifically. 

I realize now how important our American identities still are, because it feels they make you shed your old skin before giving you a new one; "you're in Italy, speak the language" is something I am sure you've heard. I get heckled by others (friends) even if I am speaking English with another mother tongue, or an Italian eager to speak my language. I find myself appreciating our former freedoms more every day. And real chocolate cake. 

Speaking of loving it, it's pretty nice to be on the sea right now, it's hot! Our village festa was last week, but now is filled with 2nd home types, tourists I rarely see, and sadly shops closed,all locals gone. No decent fruit and vegetables, those vendors closed! I would like to be enjoying fruits of summer, but I would have to bus to Genoa for that! 

What is happening in your village? Dead as a doornail, or is there a tourist element? Is it humid where you are? What is your daily gelato consumption? would love to visit you! I have animals, however. You should actually come to my zone, since it is spectacular this time of year, and I need an indentured servant to help me lay the compost, and seed dichondra: ) - just a futile bid to beat the weeds in my giardino! 

Sorry again for this dialog, but need to make a few more posts to have other privileges. Sorry, mods...

A presto, Gina 



Wil


----------



## christinedelrosso

Gina, I do not think I will ever sort out the tech part of this site. Kevin should be able to figure out I am a technically challenged woman? For me better to use my skype im or email but I think you can not give that out on this web site. /SNIP/
Anyway, I could not agree with what you said more. I hear all the time you have to learn to speak Italian. Excuse me! I know that, I love the Italian language. But I do not have ot do anything. I will learn as best as I can this dying language with a different dialect in every little toown, You do nto speak good Italian. And by the way the whole world is changing to a universal language,,,and guess what I speak it! ENGLISH. With that off my check I am in school twice a week learning Italian. 

I can complain and be sarcastic about most of italy. And I will. But the truth is I love it here and would not trade this opportunity for the world. 

Diet and Gelato consumptio. I was a very slender 5"5" 127 lb woman when I arrived 15 months ago. I am up to 137 and determined to go back to being a vegetarian.. Nothing made form an animal!!! Again I say do not tell me I have to do anythign. I always got my protein for tofu products and ate green veggies and fruits. Gelato is great but make a healthy one otherwise I am done with that too! But they are are good!!!! 

Festa...every night different town. My town has 3,000 people. A lot of families here wnet to Australia 7, 00 originally and come back every summer leave in Sept. 

i am a single American woman here and it is a challenge some very creative gossip that keeps me amused. Oh God if it were only true I would go to bed at night a happy woman! lol If you are married to one sorry for this but I am not real fond of most Italian men! But that is a conversation over a glass, no bottle of wine. 

Former Freedoms! How about this, there is a fear down here of the invisible "Control" of everything. You can not do anything come one will see, talk. Or they will come into your house. Then they control themselves. I am thought of as the American that thinks she can do anything. Well, yeah. I cam here didn't I. I am not married, have not worked in 3 years and I am too young for a pension...so I was smart and have my own money. I did not inherit a house and I do not live off of my parents pensions...they are died dirt poor in America. 

Foods you can not get here...My sister sent me Jello!!! I drive 40 minutes to a chinese market for tofu! 

Again do not get me wrong I love it here!!! I am humble and respectful of all Italians here. But my God, try being a god Catholic and do the same. I live in a paradise down here and refuse to get caught up in anything negative. Just do my own thing! Funny here I am very American and in America I am very italian. 

I would love to come visit. We should plan something. You are near Genoa? long drive, may take the train. Yes, Sure I will be more than happy to help with your garden. I had a 2 acre vineyard and organic garden in COnnecticut. My little house here had a balcony. My family here lets me use the family garden to plant. This year I had some tomatoes, onions zucchini, lettuce grape vines, herbs and more. You can get local fresh everything so I am not sure I am going to bother again next year. I have herbs in pots on my balcony. 

I will talk to you later. Going to find some fun even this evening....in another town! Ciao, Christine 
















Gina Rubattino said:


> Christine,
> I will surely sort out the tech confusion on my end- scripting, HTML, a dodgy iPad 1 , ect. Just hope that Kevin is not too confused! I cannot edit my post until I've made 5+ so apologies for not being able to pm you, and posting this dialog!
> 
> After acclimating to "living" a new culture, the language learning curve, and imbedding myself in order to learn the unwritten rules, watched and listened, I eventually became a part of my community. Contributing even.
> 
> That's the goal, right? But I learned something valuable, and that is the importance of support and connections within the American community right here, in our new backyard. In the last years I really could have used a support system who understood the challenges associated with navigating the red tape in Italia, specifically.
> 
> I realize now how important our American identities still are, because it feels they make you shed your old skin before giving you a new one; "you're in Italy, speak the language" is something I am sure you've heard. I get heckled by others (friends) even if I am speaking English with another mother tongue, or an Italian eager to speak my language. I find myself appreciating our former freedoms more every day. And real chocolate cake.
> 
> Speaking of loving it, it's pretty nice to be on the sea right now, it's hot! Our village festa was last week, but now is filled with 2nd home types, tourists I rarely see, and sadly shops closed,all locals gone. No decent fruit and vegetables, those vendors closed! I would like to be enjoying fruits of summer, but I would have to bus to Genoa for that!
> 
> What is happening in your village? Dead as a doornail, or is there a tourist element? Is it humid where you are? What is your daily gelato consumption? would love to visit you! I have animals, however. You should actually come to my zone, since it is spectacular this time of year, and I need an indentured servant to help me lay the compost, and seed dichondra: ) - just a futile bid to beat the weeds in my giardino!
> 
> Sorry again for this dialog, but need to make a few more posts to have other privileges. Sorry, mods...
> 
> A presto, Gina
> 
> 
> 
> Wil


----------



## ksjazzguitar

Gina Rubattino said:


> ...What are the other questions you need answered? I thought you were exploring the JS codice?


Well, if you check the OP, you'll see that I was asking about what happens after the JS and how that affects me as the spouse.



Gina Rubattino said:


> I will tell you that you must have certified copies of the birth record from the Italian ggfather and those must be requested "in person" at the window in the local Comune office in the paese where he was born. if you don't have this...buy a plane ticket. This is your starting point.


Yes, we have that great-uncle who knows exactly where to go as he's been there before - some church on top of a hill in a village near Genoa. He says that you can't even drive to the church as there is no road up the hill - how quaint. But he will get up there to get it in the near future.



Gina Rubattino said:


> The Peruvian element makes things murky in my opinion, and I am supposing that you have those documents from your wife's own US citz process,


No, it was a very different process, we didn't have to establish a blood line spanning four generations. But she has a cousin in Peru right now doing the same thing, and we have the great-uncle in Italy. Her parents are still alive and live in the same town so we have a lot of soldiers on the ground. I guess the "Peruvian" part will make it a little more difficult more difficult in the sense that most of the documents that we need are in Peru and we need to get them apostiled down there, but like I said, we have a lot of people that can help out.



Gina Rubattino said:


> how much do you know about Peruvian immigration law? Because this factors strongly in your process, and the reliance on the maternal Peruvian born blood line.


I'm not sure how being Peruvian changes things. This is a jure _sang_uinis not jus soli or jure patriae - it is by blood, not soil or country. The only problem would be if the great-grandfather had renounced his Italian citizenship, which he never did. He never became a Peruvian citizenship. Again, the great-uncle (child of the great-grandfather) was successful in his claim.



Gina Rubattino said:


> So, my kindest advice is to encourage you to start collecting documents, see what is realistic.


Yes, that is what we need. We need one document from Italy and several from Peru, and a few from the US.



Gina Rubattino said:


> Naturally at one point, I said something similar, about being able to validate my claim. And once you can validate the claim, good luck in assuming the SF based consulate ... that they choose to process files when they like, there is no time table, and there is not a mandate that they must green light you simply because you have a complete file.


Yes, we haven't packed our bags yet. We need time to improve our Italian anyway and hopefully the Italian economy will pick up before we plan to move.



Gina Rubattino said:


> ... Just hope that Kevin is not too confused!


Nah, I figured out what was happening. It took me a while how to effectively quote too.

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## christinedelrosso

I am speaking about between the US and Italy. Read it on the Italian consulate site in the US in regard to how to obtain dual citizenship. 

Ex: Grand father or father left Italy to the US and gave up Italian citizenship to become an American citizen. You can NOT get your dual citizenship. 

I got mine because my grandfather never became an american citizen, my father born in the US served in the US Army in WWII. His birth was never registered in Italy back in 1922. So if my father were a alive he would have to apply for dual and then I could. Lucky for m he is dead. 

I am not sure what you are speaking of, maybe requirements between another country? And are different?

Please keep me informed, your situation sounds interesting and perhaps something another may benefit from. 
Regards, Christine 


QUOTE=knjnola;590224]Why do you say that if an ancestor was naturalized then you will never get dual citizenship? I was under the impression that as long as the linage fell within certain time frame I.E. I am applying for dual citizenship because my great-grandfather who was born in Italy naturalized in 1923. My paternal grandmother was born in 1922, therefore she had power to pass it to her child born after 1948. My father was born in 1955. This would make me eligible.[/QUOTE]


----------



## mcscarena

christinedelrosso said:


> Kevin,
> 
> I got my dual citizenship... born in US (US/Italy). It took me over 10 years becsue I did not have help, the US wants to limit dual citizenship after 9/11 and the Consulate did nto tell me everything I needed, why or how to get it! I have now been living here for over a year. I can help you with everything every step of the way. I have helped others and it was a lot smoother for them having someone who knew.
> 
> /SNIP/
> 
> Right up front I will tell you...it is not a easy process and you will get frustrated but it is worth it. You have to get original doc's with a seal form the US and Italy and get them translated. BE PATIENT!!!!!
> 
> To start with blood means nothing you have to prove with marriage and birth records from italy and the US.
> 
> You have to start with your wife's grandfather or great grand father. Do you know if when he came to the US did he became a citizen? Do you have Naturalization papers for him? If yes... STOP you will not be able to get your dual citizenship. This is easy to find out if you do not know. You will need his name, DOB anything you can find about him. ..Wife, Children, City of Birth, what year he came to the US where he entered etc.
> 
> I would be happy to assit you. I had to make several trips here to get doc's. Contacting them by email or phone is a waste of time. They will NEVER never respond, they will nor speak English and there is no customer service, is not the italian way. And do not pay someone for their services...it is a rip off!!!
> 
> If your wife can get her dual citizenship you just have to prove you are married and you apply after her papers are in order. It is not a big deal just more doc's.
> 
> Email me or skype. Do not worry, I am not going to charge you anything. I am just an American with a lot of passion about who I am and helping others. It is always great to have more American here!
> 
> Have you ever been to Italy? do you have family here that you know of? Where, what region was your wife's family from.
> 
> Sincerely, Christine
> 
> Second Use h


Hi Christine, Are you still helping others with dual citizenship in Italy?


----------



## ksjazzguitar

I would't have commented on such a long dead thread, but since it got brought back up, an update....

My wife finally got her Italian citizenship recognized and just received her Italian passport. We just bought our tickets for Spain, we will be leaving in early January.

The whole process has taken more than 10 years, but we're there.


----------

